# Genetics??



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I think she is cute. are you planning to breed her ? or just use her for riding?


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

I'd have her tested, especially if you want to breed her, frame can hide so easily it's not worth it not to test.

As for conformation, she is cute, but has a few flaws.

1. She's bum high, her croup looks higher than her withers.
2. Her balance is downhill putting more of her weight on her forehand.
3. Her back is sagging a tiny bit, but this could likely be fixed through conditioning.
4. The pictures make her look a tiny bit ewe necked, but it could be the pictures. I've seen pictures that make horses look like camels, but are absolutely gorgeous in person.
5. Her back right pastern looks funny in that top picture, but it's likely the picture and the mud, lol.
6.She looks like she toes in on the front, but again it could be the pictures.

All in all, not a horse I would ever use for breeding, but she looks adorable and like she can get the job done. Not to mention that cute face, how could you not love a face like that.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I think she "could" have frame... As it likes to restrict white on the legs (tobiano and splash put it on) and she has that one mostly dark hind leg and her blaze is fairly broad between her eyes.

She is cute, but her conformation is only average. She is naturally downhill and has a very long back and weak coupling. Croup is steep, but the rest of her hind leg looks decent. Shoulder is average. Neck length is balanced with her body. Pasterns are on the long side and it looks like she might toe in on her front legs. She does looks like a sweetheart. Based on muscling and build she looks like she will be heavy on her forehand.


----------



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

She still needs topline work as you can tell. In most of these photo's, she is standing downhill. She needs her hooves trimmed is why she is toeing in in the front. She had a proud flesh wound on her hind ankle that is why it's swelled and looks funny. She's had that for 2 1/2+ years, owners before said they bought her at auction like this.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Yup, that's the whole thing with photo's they can make an otherwise nice horse look like a toad, and a toad look like a prince.
Not that your girl is a toad of course, I still think she looks very sweet.
I'd like to see some after photos once you can get her into work and build up her muscles a bit, might make a world of difference.


----------



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

When she is standing level her croup isn't higher than her withers.  It'll help a whole lot once her topline is built in and she doesn't look swayback. 
She's had quite the underlying of issues -- she had a rock in her front left hoof that was left in so long it had ate away her hoof. She had an abscess in her front right hoof that busted within a week of me owning her. She has the proud flesh wound on her hind right ankle that has reduced in size 20% thanks to help and information from my vet. Not to mention rain rot so bad she was going bald and she had sun burn and saddle sours from the idgits riding her. :? She is just now being started under saddle and working on the lunge to build in her topline since she is good weight wise. 
I have a new farrier coming Saturday. My old farrier decided to shoe my Thoroughbred and Paint mare as if they were gaited horses - AFTER I told him what breeds they were and I wanted flats on all four hooves. :evil: So I had to find a new farrier I liked and my horses approved of. He has worked on some of my good friends barrel horses and she loves him so I'm giving him a shot.


----------



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

Horseychick87 said:


> Yup, that's the whole thing with photo's they can make an otherwise nice horse look like a toad, and a toad look like a prince.
> Not that your girl is a toad of course, I still think she looks very sweet.
> I'd like to see some after photos once you can get her into work and build up her muscles a bit, might make a world of difference.


Yesterday I was lightly riding out in a 5 acre pasture with my friend riding my easy going gelding with us - after about 15 minutes of mostly walking with a little trotting, she decided she wanted to gallop. So off we went and she offered a few feel good kicks out. She was definitely feeling her oats, and showing me she could handle so much more than the little walk/trot crap I've been doing


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

That ticking and mapping is more than likely caused by the sabino gene, which can also cause mild or extensive body white and blue in the eyes, along with the irregular edges of her markings. That would be my guess, though you could test for frame and splash just to be sure


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Just a little sickle-hocked, and a tad long in the back, to go with the rest of the comments. I would not consider her breeding quality.


----------



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

squirrelfood said:


> Just a little sickle-hocked, and a tad long in the back, to go with the rest of the comments. I would not consider her breeding quality.


She doesn't toe in in the front. Her hooves are long and will be trimmed tomorrow(9/27) with my new farrier. Her croup isn't higher than her withers when she is standing on level ground. These pictures aren't good conformation shots anyway. Plus, I never said I planned on breeding her at anytime in the future.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

paintgirl96 said:


> She doesn't toe in in the front. Her hooves are long and will be trimmed tomorrow(9/27) with my new farrier. Her croup isn't higher than her withers when she is standing on level ground. These pictures aren't good conformation shots anyway. Plus, I never said I planned on breeding her at anytime in the future.


I said nothing about her front, just her hocks. Level of ground has no affect on the angle of the hocks, nor length of back.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

As far as conformation goes, she is not terrible, though she does have her faults, as do all. The main things that stick out to me are her long pasterns and long back. In none of the pictures does she give the impression of being sickle-hocked. Contrariwise, she is actually camped out to a degree, not camped under.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Please. Draw a line from point of hip to rear of fetlock. If the hock stands outside that line (and it does in these pics) the horse is sickle hocked. Don't give a snort HOW the horse is actually standing. Horses not "stood up" will stand any which way. Under or behind, it's the measurement that counts.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

The horse should be standing normally for the animal while square. How the horse is standing WILL change the angles of the leg..which changes the "measurements"..










Looks camped out to me.

Decent horse. Nothing fancy, but nice and solid. Long. Long (front) pasterns. Camped out. Really don't like the legs but otherwise she's pretty sturdy looking. She looks like a fun "play day" type horse.

Is it worth testing? Only if you want to. UNLESS you breed in which case you REALLY should test for frame even if she doesn't seem to have it.

She's not breeding quality so "should you test" means if you care enough lol.

Glad you took her. She looks infinitely better!


----------

